# Topics > Agriculture >  Robotic grafting, Coastal Research & Education Center, Clemson University, Clemson, Australia

## Airicist

Coastal Research & Education Center

----------


## Airicist

Robotic grafting

Published on Mar 10, 2016




> A team of scientists at Clemson University's Coastal Research and Education Center has developed a robotic grafting system for plants that reduces costs and enhances healthy and robust growth.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This robot is a better gardener than you"
Resize Text Print Article Comments 14 Book mark article  Read later list

by Erin Blakemore
March 23, 2016

----------

